# Heat-mats detroying furniture



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

all my wooden wardrobes, shelves, drawers etc hav all got huge cracks in them cos of heat mats . i hav tried raing the heat mat and it still destroys thw wood over time.

does this happen to anyone else?

wat material should i hav the heat mat on(under the viv)


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

ive used a bit of polystrene what you would get with washing machine etc, carpet underlay and a piece of MDF all of which help with insulation aswell!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

I got a cheap polystyrene underlay for laminate flooring from B&Q, cut a bit off, fold it to fit, and helps with heat retention to the viv.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i use a foam lining stuff


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

This will be interesting.

What happens if you have a faulty heat mat and it ignites?
All that poly would make a lovely tinder for a full blow blaze.

If I had the problems the OP was having I'd go for a ceramic tile.


----------

